# Mission XV KRMA 22 RDA



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

I really like the look of the Mission XV KRMA 22 RDA and it is a single coil RDA which makes it a need to try RDA!

Interesting packaging with a ziplock bag... would have preferred a normal box because I'm not a fan of zip lock bags... the device was nice and clean! Popping the coil in was a simple exercise like it is with most new RDA's these days and I put in a Ni80 Alien 2.5mm coming out at around the 0.4Ω mark as per normal. Wicking really simple too.

I swopped the short 510 drip tip right away... I hate the short tips... Another pet hate of mine with RDA's are caps that are too tight or too loose and the KRMA is just perfect! Win!

Squonking is perfect too and oversquonking is difficult to do and is a major chicken dinner for me with this RDA!

I popped it onto my new KHW Squonker and gave it a go... it has a restricted DL airflow and I'm very happy with that! It's a little noisy but the airflow feels smooth. The stainless steel cap gets a little warm and I think the short drip tip won't work because of that.

The flavour seems pretty go but have only used it for a few minutes and will report back.

It is impossible to oversquonk and I BLOODY love that! Well, I haven't oversquonked yet! That for me is the biggest chicken dinner of all! I am a prolific oversquonker!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

Time to bring out the Armor with Silver Contact! Ahhhh much more better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

If anyone is after an RDA that doesn't over squonk this is the ONE! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/18)

Spot on review by Mark Todd!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/18)

The more I use the KRMA for Squonking the more I like it... certainly one of my favourite RDA's!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

